# Traveling with two passports



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received my daughter’s passport. Can I take her to the USA using her Philippine passport to exit and reenter the Philippines and use her USA passport to enter and exit the USA? The passport came with a note stating the requirement of a exit clearance. Seem to me that would only be necessary if I used her USA passport to exit the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good morning, because this is such an important issue, you can't afford someones "opinion." I would strongly suggest you contact the American embassy IN PERSON on Rojas Blvd. If you are in the states-contact the US Department Of State.

Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Good morning, because this is such an important issue, you can't afford someones "opinion." I would strongly suggest you contact the American embassy IN PERSON on Rojas Blvd. If you are in the states-contact the US Department Of State.
> 
> Gene


Gene, good morning to you also, Seem you are an early riser also! I do agree with you. I do plan on asking the embassy when I apply for my daughter’s social security number (card). I have found in life never trust one opinion only and I have been mislead even by experts. 
I found a site on immigration law that did say use her Philippine passport for phil customs and her American passport for the USA customs. It may be required to show both to explain the lack of stamps.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene, good morning to you also, Seem you are an early riser also! I do agree with you. I do plan on asking the embassy when I apply for my daughter’s social security number (card). I have found in life never trust one opinion only and I have been mislead even by experts.
> I found a site on immigration law that did say use her Philippine passport for phil customs and her American passport for the USA customs. It may be required to show both to explain the lack of stamps.


That's the info I've gotten from dual Citizen friends - enter and ext Philippines on the Philippine passport, enter/exit US on US passport and carry both to show if questioned about exit/entry stamps!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have some new information since I started this thread. When leaving and returning to the Philippines show both passports immigration is suppose to stamp both passport. Also show both when entering and leaving the USA. Both countries recognize dual citizen so there will be no problem. If traveling to a country other than the USA or the Philippines show only the USA passport. Many countries do not recognize dual citizen and showing both will cause lots of problems. There is a post here with more detail but I could not find it.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Adding to my last post, legally if I use my daughter’s Philippine passport only when leaving the Philippines then I need to have permission from the mother to take the child out of the country with the USA passport no permission is needed. That is the law but as usually nothing here is universally done. Example: Manila immigration has never asked me for a exit ticket. I do take my daughter on short trips to the USA.


----------



## wandrlst88 (Feb 26, 2013)

NAIA airport personnel and immigration don't really care what you use to exit the Philippines -- the important thing to do is show you can enter the US. Depending on how conscientious the staff at the airport is, they should be looking for proof that will allow your daughter to enter the US, whether that be a visa or a passport. When asked, simply show them her US passport.

Then enter the US utilizing the American passport.

By the way, I have never, ever had both passports stamped. First time I've heard of that and I've had 2 passports for many, many years. Not to say that extra step won't hurt but in practice likely not necessary.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

wandrlst88 said:


> NAIA airport personnel and immigration don't really care what you use to exit the Philippines -- the important thing to do is show you can enter the US. Depending on how conscientious the staff at the airport is, they should be looking for proof that will allow your daughter to enter the US, whether that be a visa or a passport. When asked, simply show them her US passport.
> 
> Then enter the US utilizing the American passport.
> 
> By the way, I have never, ever had both passports stamped. First time I've heard of that and I've had 2 passports for many, many years. Not to say that extra step won't hurt but in practice likely not necessary.


You do have a point! Remember in the Philippines rules are always changing and not universal enforce at all airports. If flying as a US citizen must have the proper visa or the residence card. That is why I show her Philippine passport.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> You do have a point! Remember in the Philippines rules are always changing and not universal enforce at all airports. If flying as a US citizen must have the proper visa or the residence card. That is why I show her Philippine passport.


Save yourself possible problems and get accurate, legal information and answers through the American Citizens Office at the Embassy in Manila.
Visit with an employee there that is an American Citizen. Demand such if you have to but get accurate info before heading to the airport.


Gene


----------



## wandrlst88 (Feb 26, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> You do have a point! Remember in the Philippines rules are always changing and not universal enforce at all airports. If flying as a US citizen must have the proper visa or the residence card. That is why I show her Philippine passport.


Ah yes, the ever-changing-subject-to-interpretation rules are always fun. After living there for 20+ years, I understand. Definitely do what you can to protect yourself. I just share what I know to add to the anecdotal "evidence" but suspect I get away with a lot more than the average expat.


----------

